# My canine kids



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I feel truly blessed having had these two characters become a part of my life. They bring me hours of joy and entertainment.


Charlie my Golden...AKA Happy Ass because his entire rear end moves when he wags his tail, which is frequent to the point of being excessive. Nothing is safe from the tail, he has knocked over chairs with it. When we're walking through the garage between the two vehicles, he slaps each one. He is probably the best natured dog I've ever known. I cannot open the tailgate of my truck to load anything without Charlie going bananas and wanting to go along.

Alice my Black Lab...AKA Snaggle Tooth because she is always smiling. When she gets excited, she curls her upper lip..a lot of people think she's snarling. I guess with the black fur and black gums could be quite intimidating to a stranger. Compared to Charlie, she is very reserved, very cautious. She tolerates other dogs until they show aggression, then she gives them an attitude adjustment. She's by my side constantly when I'm out and about on the property.

This is Charlie:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is Alice:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Oops, thsy are NOT twins*

This is the real Alice:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*My Fur children*

Best part of having a dog is all they want is some food and a pat on the head, they don't ask for money or the keys to the car, and they don't care how bad you smell after a hard days work, or how you look. 

Top left Sugar 7 month Long haired miniature dachshund
Top right Scooter aka "The dude" 2 year old extremely shorthaired miniature dachshund, with a laid back attitude!
Far right Heidi, 8 year old Finish Spitz / Chow mix
Bottom left Crickets aka Killer, 18 month miniature dachshund
Bottom right Spicey aka Nappy Head, 3 year old long haired mininature dachshund
Center Kira, the German Shepherd 6 years old

The shepherd only understands German commands no english, and this drives the wife nuts as she don't know much German. She was a rescue dog and had been abused terribly, had 2 bad hips, which we got fixed. Best dog I ever had. She carries things for me, fetches some items for me, and will carry the eggs in a basket to the wife without stealing any. She will literally clean up and shred limbs and pine cones, if you make a game out of it with her. Who needs a vac vart with a chipper shredder when you have a dog.

My other fur kids don't bark, but make a baaaaaa baaaaaaaaa sound.
No picture included.......
Bijou the buck is huge and a 75 Boer/Nubian mix
Pointer and Gwen are purebred Boer does
Petra, Lolli and Frosty are young doelings of Alpine breed
Dufuss is a Nigerian / Toggenburg 7 month buck

Both Gwen and Pointer are bred and should be dropping any day now. They are huge in size and bound to have triplets or better.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://home.earthlink.net/~szala/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/mvc-157s.jpg>

She's not a bad dog when she isn't terrorizing the kids or puking on the carpet.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

All beautiful family members. This is my Canine Daughter. Her name is Prissy Marie and is 12 years old. This coming Dec. 31st she will be 7 years ago when she got her back broke. The Vet. wanted to put her down because he said an operation wouldn't do her any good. But he assured us she wasn't in any pain. The biggest obstacle was that she couldn't use the bathroom by herself. We have to compress her bladder twice a day for her. I paid $230.00 for a custom made set of wheels for her in place of her back feet. Before she got completely used to them, she stood up by herself to try to eat. Over a period of about 6 months she was getting along by herself pretty good. The Vet. didn't believe it at first. She likes to chase squirrels but when she runs, both back feet move at the same time. It takes her forever to go 50 feet. We still compress her bladder twice a day because she doesn't have any feeling from mid-back to her tail. I have her coffin for when the time comes. But she is such a happy little dog that that day seems so far away. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my dog she is a true lap dog:dog: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *This is my dog she is a true lap dog:dog:
> Jody *


She's cute. Does she help mop the floors too. :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *She's cute. Does she help mop the floors too. :smiles: :smiles: *


No but shes a good vachum when you drop food on the floor.:worm: 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

This our 2 fur babies, Nickie is a brittany with a full tail but what do you expect for a rescue and our mix bred llasha apso-jack russell terrier terrorist. The bad part is Nickie a sarcoma (cancer) in his right rear leg and is not expected to live more then 6 months. Nickie has since died of the cancer on March 8, 2004, The pain was to much and he had kidney and liver failure and the cancer had spread to his lungs. We decided the humane thing to do was have our little boy to be put to sleep and allow him a release from the pain of the cancer. The gal we got Nickie has another rescue that she asked if we were interested in and we intend to see this rescue on Christmas eve. We also decided to not get the other dog due to the fact she had issues of being a kennel dog only and not a inside dog. We love rescues (2nd hand dogs 1st class love).


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

My two boys English Mastiff and the next picture is my black lab

Clifford is the Mastiff , Dakota is the Lab 

My face is removed so I don't incriminate myself 

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *My two boys English Mastiff and the next picture is my black lab
> 
> Clifford is the Mastiff , Dakota is the Lab
> ...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad I don't have your dog food Duc. I had to buy dog food by the pallet when I had Snuffles and Bear. Snuffles was a mix of Pit Bull, Dobberman, and Great Dane and Bear was a black German Shepard. They are not of this world any longer but they could sure put the groceries away when they were with us.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry about your pooches, I cringe at the thought of thinking about it. The bigger guys usually have the shorter life span, so I have to enjoy every moment with them now !

The feed bill is less than I would have thought...Costco has 40 lb
bags of I'ams and that's all they get- no table scraps, etc..twice a day feed thats it ,and I make sure they run till they are tired...fenced in yard so they can clobber each other to death all day, just come back tired is all we ask....


Ducati


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Wow*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *= They are not of this world any longer but they could sure put the groceries away when they were with us. *



I'm sure they also did thier share of leaving you treats on your property.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! Snuffles could leave a Kodiak bear proportioned treat on the floor when she had an "accident". :dazed:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's two of the"six" chows. The father, OJ and the mother, Nala


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's Sonny the Golden in September


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmmmmm! Here it is. Now I have to find the recent one.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Cosmo the Toy Yorkie 6 years old 5 pounds


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Allie our crippled Pom and Sonny the Golden in September.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Sonny the Golden about Feb 1.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok while were showing off pics of our canine kids.. this is cass.. short for cassius. She's going on 10 in the spring but still as fiesty and bubbly as when she was a pup... just more gray hair... 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-065x.jpg>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*My Baby*

Here she is.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Elvis and Lulu*

Lulu has the right name she is a handful.


----------

